# BEST LED TV Brand lasts longer? sony or samsung?



## sanketgupta303 (Oct 9, 2016)

Guys, I am going to buy a new LED TV Under INR 40,000 so Need to ask which brand lasts longer Sony or Samsung?

I have read some reviews online where people say their Sony TV lasted only 1 or 2 years. So my question is does this happen to every Sony TVs or only those people were lucky and faced that problem?


----------



## lywyre (Oct 10, 2016)

Well, that is just suggestive. Our Sony TV (40" LED) is 6+ years old. Only issue so far is that the YouTube app is no longer supported. No hardware issues so far.


----------



## Minion (Oct 11, 2016)

+1 for Sony.


----------



## tekiagadi (Nov 9, 2016)

According to me, The best LED(Light Emitting Diode) TV Brand is Sony. In my home I am using Sony Brand Only. It is working very nice.


----------

